# Stubborn 9 month old. Help!! She's making me crazy!



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 11 month old pouppy and recognize a lot of her in your Bella. They look so cute and are so adorable that sometimes it is easy for us not to be stricked with them.

For waht you mention I have the feeling that she doesn't really know the house rules yet! The best way to teach her in my opinion is:

1) Never let her do a bad thing. Meaning that if she likes to dg in the trash can you simply block her access to the trash. If she eats food from the counter you never leave food in there. The more she does this things, the more she reinforces them and the more she thinks it is ok and awesome to do so. Rule number one, if you should not do it I will not give you the chance to do it. My state of mind is always, if you did it is my fault.

2) Reaward all good behaviours. Teach her what she can do and make a party when she does it. I know that with a todler is even more dificult to keep the eyes on the pup, but when they are together it is a MUST! Dont let her roam free in the house to bully your kid. Teach her to be kind with him. Put her on a leash the first times and teach her not to steal food.

All of this is easier siad than done, I know and it takes time to get there. She wont learn it in a day, week or even month! I have been working with Pixie for months in some things and only now I see a bit of a light at the end of the tunnel. It is a long dark tunnel, but be consistent and you will see the light soon.

I am pretty sure you will get nice tips from some ppl here (not so long ago there was apost agor raisong kids and puppys, try to take a look at it). Let us know how is it going


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for adopting a rescue! Sounds like she is still settling in and super excited about life. It take a fair bit of time for a rescue to become 'settled' emotionally in their new home, new environment, new people, new 'rules'. It takes some time to teach and for them to figure out our expectations of them. And they can be a bit 'clingy', not wanting you out of sight, for a while, it feels 'safer' for them. Be calm, be consistent. Work on 'stay' up close, to start with, have her in a down or sit, cue her to stay, feed her treats while she is in the stay, stop feeding the treats, and release with 'okay' 'all done'. With stay, it takes some time for them to understand that they are to remain in position until you release them. So in the beginning, keep the 'stay' very short, reward while she is holding, and remember to 'release'. Gradually increase the time she is to hold it, then gradually build distractions and then distance. 
Consider that an hour of playtime may not be enough exercise. Take her on leash walks, at least a couple of times a day, work her brain by rehearsing and rewarding basic skills and behaviors you do like -the more she understands what you do want the more settled she will become.
Prevention and management is key: Food stealing and garbage raiding are self rewarding activities. Prevent (for her safety)her from getting into the garbage by preventing access. Use a garbage can with a tight fitting lid or putting it in a closet or another room behind a closed door. When changing your toddler , send her to her bed or have her in a down, or block access to the room you are using if need be.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a 9 month old puppy to me- The terrible teens.

Set her up for success- Not failure! Baby gates are your friend! So are locking garbage cans! They will help keep her out of trouble. 

If your little one has food Bella must be leashed so you can maintain control of her at all times or confined. I doubt Bella even knows her own strength or size.

Buddy and the yorkies are overall very good with kids but any and all of mine would steal candy (human food) from a baby in 1 second flat. Buddy has sent a 200 pound men across the room accidentally when food was involved.


----------



## AngieH (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for your responses! I know she's in the terrible teens stage... Just tonight she was loose and playing with my kids, I was in the other room and she pooped ON my shoe!! 

I'm trying hard to be patient, and understanding, but she's really pushing buttons. There are days she won't even listen, and today is one of them. She will jot come when called, she will not sit, she won't lay down, nothing gets through to her but treats. But then I feel like I'm rewarding her naughtiness. 

I have now locked the garbage can under the kitchen sink, and told my kids to make sure things are off the counters.... And we will keep working! I am really going to focus on stay for a while


Thanks again. And I'm always open for advice


----------

